# Where can i get rifles Duracoated camo ??



## Cottontail (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking to get a browning bar done in camo any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2010)

The last finished product I saw from Columbus was not good at all.


----------



## KingTiger (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen these guys work at a couple of local gun shows & was impressed.

http://www.customdigitaldesignsonline.com/content/


----------



## no clever name (Nov 5, 2010)

There are lots of shops that can do great jobs with single colors but I've seen duracoat camo jobs from a couple of local shops that you would swear were done by a 5 yo and a rattle can.  

Custom digital designs is the only local shop I'd consider for any type of duracoat camo job.  http://www.customdigitaldesignsonline.com/content/


----------



## deputyatnight (Nov 5, 2010)

Talk to Dave at Hard Rock Candy finishing.
http://www.hardrockcandy.net/Home.html
He does a really good job, and is in the Braselton area.


----------



## Cottontail (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info .


----------



## chipjones54 (May 15, 2011)

Im with deputyatnight. Dave at Hard Rock Candy did my AK and I'm very satisfied. He even picked up and delivered. I plan on using him in the future.


----------



## jwb72 (May 19, 2011)

What area are you in. These guys are in Warner Robins and are great!
www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 20, 2011)

I have done a few dura coated firearms and will do my next with the templates.  You should be able to do it yourself with the kits they sell.


----------

